# This is one beautiful hand crafted slingshot



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am utterly speechless, which is quite rare. Ibojoe and Treeman sent me this amazing slingshot, which I received today. I've admired their work on the Forum, but until I seen one in person I could not imagine the high quality of craftsmanship these two achieve. I cannot thank them enough.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like an excellent shooter !


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I suspected its one of those can't be captured in photo's kind of frame - Looks awesome - would love to see in the flesh.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

That sling is a Beaty,maybe I can borrow it sometime ????????


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, that works for sure! Nice job!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im so glad you like it!!! It shoots better than it looks. Can the Treeman carve or what??


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Enjoy it my friend.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome gesture, awesome frame, awesome members.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

